# Stingray Midget To Runabout



## whizzer kid (Sep 18, 2016)

*So I have always wanted a runabout .
Found my kids a nice OG red 69 midget (20$) they have enjoyed . Now older ,I am thinking about creating a campus green runabout , possibly copper tone but I know not an OG color .
My frame does not have the brake mount for rear brake 
Either thought strums coaster brake 3
Speed hub, or hunt a rare disc brake ($$$).

My question is what are the
Most hard to find parts to make this change ? What are specific to runabouts. 
My rims are S7. In good shape. 
Any comments / info please let me know . Maybe there is others who have done this, not about to pay for an OG runabout . As seen in pics my 6 yr old wants a big bike already lol








*


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 19, 2016)

Your daughter looks very happy on those bikes! She will love a Run-A-Bout I'm sure!

A couple things I can think of off the top of my head on this are as follows:

1. The RAB frame is slightly longer than the Midget I believe. I know the chain guard for the RAB is specific to that bike, it has a little "R" stamped on it for the RAB. So you would have a slightly smaller RAB clone, but not a big deal really.

2. The quick release stem is specific to the RAB also. An NOS one just popped up on eBay for a large price, but I bet you could find one cheaper from a bike being parted out at some point.

3. The quick release nuts that are used for the seat post and the handlebars are the same as those used on Schwinn Exercisers of the same era. What I am talking about is the threaded chrome post with the long pin through it for quick release of the seat and bars.

4. For the brake bridge, there are adaptors from Schwinn (and possibly Weinmann) that are made to convert a coaster brake frame to a caliper brake frame. I would think you could find one on eBay fairly cheaply.

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 19, 2016)

Few more pics , storage was not great for it . But more rust now .  
 It'll be a long & slow build , rechrome all of it will be costly . Luckily I live close to Canada and can have it done a cheaper there.


----------

